
British Airways smashes record for quickest subsonic flight New York to London - Kaibeezy
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/british-airways-fast-flight-scli-intl-gbr/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
4:46 at up to 825 mph, carried along by the storm

